# egypt Visa



## Happy Singh (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi 

i got a indian passort with permisson to stay in the uk .

i am looking to go sharm el sheikh, do i need obtain a visa from the embassy
or can i get a visa from the airport ? 

going for 10 days 

thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I would take a guess at yes you need to apply via the embassy if that is what Indian nationals normally do. Your visa to stay in the Uk is just that and nothing more.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Happy Singh said:


> Hi
> 
> i got a indian passort with permisson to stay in the uk .
> 
> ...


Sharm is visa free as long as you don't leave the area...but as Maiden has already said you best check with the embassy as you haven't said what sort of permission you have been granted by the British Embassy....yes you have permission to be in UK but they may be restrictions about you leaving the country and wanting to return.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Sharm is visa free as long as you don't leave the area...but as Maiden has already said you best check with the embassy as you haven't said what sort of permission you have been granted by the British Embassy....yes you have permission to be in UK but they may be restrictions about you leaving the country and wanting to return.



Sorry should have said is visa free for uk citizens.


----------

